# What is the Australian Stock Market telling us about the economy?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

They say that stock markets look 9 months ahead of the economy. If this is the case, what is the above graph telling us?

It seems to be suggesting that the economy will go through something of a rocky ride over the next 9 months but the trend will be up - with a possible dip in the middle.


----------

